# Tecumseh Parts Availability?



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey. I'm looking at a picking up a barely used 2008 Ariens 624E snowblower with the 6HP 195cc Tecumseh Snow King engine on it. Other than a little rust on the muffler the thing looks like it just came out of the showroom and it run and operates well (didn't get to try it in snow).

I don't really have an immediate use for it but have long thought about getting a 2 stage sidewalk/detail unit for the big storms that are too much for my single stage Honda HS520. It's unlikely to get much use, but be more of an insurance policy.

My concern is Tecumseh parts availability. I see that parts are sold by a number of sources online, but I don't know if there are gaps in the parts availability and distribution that will make me regret my purchase down the road.

Any thoughts/insight from those of you with Tecumseh engines?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Never had an trouble getting parts for my older Tecumseh, whether from dealer or online.


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

kimber750 said:


> Never had an trouble getting parts for my older Tecumseh, whether from dealer or online.


Ok, thanks. I know they kind of went out of business (no longer make engines).


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

6hp is a bit small, might slow it down in deep snow, make sure you silicone it well when dry
as for parts never had a problem with any ariens getting parts


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

leolkfrm said:


> 6hp is a bit small, might slow it down in deep snow, make sure you silicone it well when dry
> as for parts never had a problem with any ariens getting parts


Good to hear my Tecumseh parts concerns are unfounded. I have 2 Ariens dealers within 7 miles of me, one of which is also my Boss plow and JD tractor dealer, so I already have a relationship with them.

Yeah 6hp is on the small side but at $350 I think I'll grab it anyway. I'm in my mid 50s now and both of my boys who I relied on for shoveling for big storms are no longer at home and trying to shove the Honda single-stage into deep snow is almost more work than shoveling. My business is mostly truck-based but I do have a half dozen or so accounts that I need to do walks and/or detail work on. I think it will fit the bill well enough.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

understand completely, if it works for you, a wheelchair platform in the receiver makes it easier for load/unload, instead of messing with ramps


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually after some research, talking with my dealer and some consideration *I don't think I'll be much better off with that unit than my current one.* Small wheels and 11 inch auger and only 6hp on an entry level machine. I'll hold out for something bigger/better. It's just that its right up the road, like new and low priced, but if it's barely more capable than my single stage, less maneuverable and harder to transport, what's the point.

My dealer actually likes the Snow King engines and said he has no problem with getting parts.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a 6 hp 24in machine for $150 from 30 yrs ago would run circles around that newer one


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

I think i found a more suitable unit. The big brother of the 624E, the 824E. 319cc Tecumseh engine, 14 inch augers and impeller and 15 inch tires. It appears it was a one year model. Waiting to hear back on it.


----------

